# Sony TiVo RMT-V303 Remote for SVR-2000 or SVR-3000



## gthassell

Just listed the remote from my old SVR-3000. Starting price is $4.99 + flat rate $7.00 priority mail (insured) with delivery confirmation.

Its in good shape and has been in storage in a sealed container since I replaced the SVR-3000.

Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-TiVo-Remote-RMT-V303-Model-SVR-2000-SVR-3000-/230521243056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ac2305b0


----------



## gthassell

In case anyone is tracking or trying to value your own, the remote sold for $20.00 + shipping.


----------



## dolfer

Did you sell it?? If not, I will buy it. Thanks, Dolf


----------

